# Hedgehog Question.



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a super quick question I was wondering. I love having animals with other animals. That's kind of the draw of ratties to me. We've always had animals in 2's... except guinea pigs for some weird reason (I had them when I was young, it was my parent's idea, not mine). 

I realize that their cage would need to be bigger than usual. And that I would need to get females, but I was looking to females anyway. 

So, I'm asking this: if you get a pair of females from the same litter, is it possible to house them together if you are fully prepared to separate them if need be?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

If they're from the same litter I think it'd be okay but yeah just be prepared to separate them. My boy is extremely grumpy and I doubt he'd get along with another hedgie


----------

